# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  Artemis, smart mirror, CareOS, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - CareOS

----------


## Airicist

Article "This smart mirror uses AR to let you 'try on' different hair styles"
CareOS wants its connected Artemis mirrors to be in every beauty salon.

by Edgar Alvarez
January 7, 2019

----------

